# congestive heart failure



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

is this common in malteses? my mom's that I grew up with, who is 14 yrs old, was just diagnosed. The docs plan to put him on meds to help drain the fluid from around his heart, which will make him urinate more. It means testing for kidney stones first (which he had in the past once).

just wondering if anyone had any insight.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

No I don't know, but want to say I'm sorry..


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't know either but I did want to tell you that I'm sorry.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

As much as we hate to admit it, 14 yrs is a ripe old age for maltese so I would guess congestive heart failure could be due to that. I know of dogs who live quite awhile with this and the right meds. I hope your

mom's maltese does too. It sounds like your vet is on top of it.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> As much as we hate to admit it, 14 yrs is a ripe old age for maltese so I would guess congestive heart failure could be due to that. I know of dogs who live quite awhile with this and the right meds. I hope your
> 
> mom's maltese does too. It sounds like your vet is on top of it.[/B]




What she said.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to agree with Brit on this one. I just want to say I am sorry too, but with meds I hope he has some happy and comfortable times ahead


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know either - but I guess as we get older our parts start getting older too. Hopefully it isn't too painful


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy was on the heart meds and lasix for the fluid (before her heart surgery). She started taking the meds when she was only a few weeks old. You can expect him pee often, especially when he first starts on the medications. If he is pad trained, she may need to place additional pads in the house. He will probably need to go during the night too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A dear co-worker's poodle was diagnosed with congestive heart failure at about that age and given 6 more months to live. She was referred to the vet school here.

Little Magnum beat all the odds and live to the ripe old age of 17!

I remember her saying that he peed a lot and for the first time he started having accidents in the house. I told her about peepads and she was able to train the old guy to use them.

I will warn you, though. She spent a fortune on his medications and vet bills in those three years, but to her it was worth every penny.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry. I hope the meds that they give him work and he can live a long life.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mitral valve disease is common in toy breed dogs. it is the valve that separates the left atrium from the left ventrical. and sometimes when they have mitral valve disease it can lead to left heart failure. left heart failure will eventually turn into right heart failure also. ive seen many dogs live a few years if given their meds, change in diet, and rechecked at appropriate times.



i wish the best for ur mom's baby. let us know if u need ne thing!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry ,prayers & good thoughts









[attachment=16406:attachment]


----------



## sa_milton (Aug 30, 2012)

I know about congestive heart failure. My Maltese just turned 9 years old last month, he was diagnosed with congestive heart failure about 6 months ago. He takes 9 pills a day, 6 of them are lasix, 1 Enalapril & 2 Aminophylline. He's not getting any better and he won't. It's ABSOLUTELY heart breaking.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is what my Eerie died from. He was 15. I miss him every day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your baby and for you. . . I wish there was something I could say that would make you feel better. Our little grand dog had this for years before giving up w/pancreatitis. He was a tiny little rescue maltese & we had him when he died w/us here in Greece. We had grown to love him very much over the years our daughter had him----a strange & wonderful little guy. I am happy we could be with him through it all---yes, even all the pills.
I wish you happy days together and that you are storing up some special memories in these difficult days. Big hug.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

My previous malt was diagnosed when she was about 11 yr old. With VERY careful medication, we made another three years after the first diagnostic.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This is what Heidi died from at 13 years old. It's only been 7 months since I lost her and my heart still aches for her.:crying:


----------

